# Suddenly single in Abu Dhabi



## abudhabinewbie (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi everyone

My husband and I moved to Abu Dhabi 6 months ago, unfortunately he wasn't happy here and, long story short, we separated a few weeks ago. I love it and I've got a great job so I decided to stay on, scary though it is on my own!

So I find myself suddenly single in Abu Dhabi and I'd be really interested in tips on how to meet loads of people (platonically of course!) and to fill up free time? I'm 30 so I think it's a bit early to become a crazy cat lady


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Aside from here, look at InterNations, social circles and meet up. Good luck and there's no crazy animal lovers as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Bobby1966 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi well am seperated and just got dumped by my Gf of 12 years....I am around 45 and based in Dubai and am in the blues too....Wanna catch up ..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobby1966 said:


> Hi well am seperated and just got dumped by my Gf of 12 years....I am around 45 and based in Dubai and am in the blues too....Wanna catch up ..


 As friends of course because, as we all know, this isn't a dating site


----------



## Bobby1966 (Jun 28, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> As friends of course because, as we all know, this isn't a dating site


Well of course...Nobody jumps in ....


----------



## adam1984 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Well i am available for hang out*



abudhabinewbie said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My husband and I moved to Abu Dhabi 6 months ago, unfortunately he wasn't happy here and, long story short, we separated a few weeks ago. I love it and I've got a great job so I decided to stay on, scary though it is on my own!
> 
> So I find myself suddenly single in Abu Dhabi and I'd be really interested in tips on how to meet loads of people (platonically of course!) and to fill up free time? I'm 30 so I think it's a bit early to become a crazy cat lady


well if you like we can hang out, moved recently to abu dhabi from uk, working here for a bank in a IT dept, i am 29 now


----------



## Bobby1966 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Hi*



adam1984 said:


> well if you like we can hang out, moved recently to abu dhabi from uk, working here for a bank in a IT dept, i am 29 now


Well am heading a travel company in Dubai ...not the Big and Famous and am into golf as a passion....lets catch up if you coming to Dubai .... or call me /snip/


----------

